# Diagnosis code for the TDAP



## JoannaRupert (Oct 4, 2012)

I need to know if there is a better code for the TDAP injection than V06.8.  This new drug code has been around long enough you would think that it would be in the books by now.  We are internal medicine so the code for the Dtap is not appopriate and the TD code is also not right.


----------



## OCD_coder (Oct 4, 2012)

V06.1 is the DTap per the ICD-9 CM, but it cannot be a 1st listed Dx.

*Coding Clinic, Third Quarter 1998 Page: 13 to 14  Effective with discharges: Sept 1, 1998.*
*Question:*What ICD-9 CM diagnoses code should be assigned for outpatient encounters for the new vaccinatoin, DTap?
*Answer:*Assign code V06.1, Need for prophylactic vaccination and inoculation against combinations of disease, Diptheria-tetanus-pertussis, combined (DTP), for th DTaP vaccination.


----------

